
Google did the right thing with NASCAR crash video. Why it matters - iProject
http://paidcontent.org/2013/02/24/how-google-did-the-right-thing-with-the-nascar-crash-video-and-why-it-matters/
======
segacontroller
I don't know. It kind of seems like Google just followed the rules. I tried to
find a spectator contract or something similar and could not. The Daytona
website ([http://www.daytonainternationalspeedway.com/Track-
Info/FAQ.a...](http://www.daytonainternationalspeedway.com/Track-
Info/FAQ.aspx)) does not really have much information on what you can do with
recordings of the event. It does explicitly state that cameras are allowed on
site though.

Fans may enter with:

One soft-sided cooler, no larger than 14 X 14 X 14 inches.

Coolers of this size typically have a removable plastic liner and are branded
to hold 24-36 cans of Coca-Cola or other beverages. The soft sided insulated
cooler may contain ice.

One lightweight backpack similar to those used by school students, to
accommodate cameras, radio scanners, and souvenirs.

Note: Fans are allowed to bring in one each of the bags described above.

Binoculars, scanners, headsets, cameras, not in a bag, worn separately over
the neck or on the belt and seat cushions carried separately are also allowed.

Seat cushion bags with compartments will be reviewed on an individual basis.
All items brought through a grandstand gate will be inspected.

The following may not enter the admission gates:

Firearms, Fireworks and items restricted by Local, State or Federal laws

Hard-sided coolers, thermos and insulated cups of any size.

Items restricted by track policy:

Strollers, umbrellas, etc.

Any bags, backpacks, or containers larger than the allowed size.

None of the above-restricted items may be left in or around the gate area.
(The above are subject to change without notice).

